# Massey Ferguson mf14



## rgardner (Jun 22, 2021)

I got this in an auction about one month ago moving along with it hard to find some parts but it’s my therapy lol.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking good! Great therapy!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

How things can be transformed, great job, hope to see the finished MF when it is done.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

rgardner said:


> I got this in an auction about one month ago moving along with it hard to find some parts but it’s my therapy lol.
> View attachment 74199
> View attachment 74200
> View attachment 74200
> ...


Really nice job..... Once you get the painting done, here's the decal set for about as cheap as you'll find anywhere on-line. These are high quality decals

MF14 Decals


----------

